
Unions may no longer be able to forcibly raid their members' pockets - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/01/friedrichs-labor/423129/?single_page=true
======
DrScump
Related, from earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10867279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10867279)

------
lightlyused
That is not the headline of the article.

